# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Fissidens splachnobryoides

## EvolutionZ

any singaporeans bought them from aquabid?
as far as i know, i don't think any singapore LFS have it(other than bioplast)
was thinking of shipping in some.. hows the growth and difficulty?
note : i have nothing to do with the seller below, just happen that he is the only fissiden selling in aquabid..
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/aucti...tsm&1245056403

----------


## Sandfire

bioplast named it as mini fissiden..

the price on the net is so cheap, it really tempted me to get it from them but have the same concern as u .

----------


## kokon2208

It is not probably an aquatic moss. Well I still could not get success with it growing submersed. It grows well floating like riccia: 




And being exposed to air from time to time:




But being submersed it does not show positive growth. This plant grows totally submeresed for 6-7 months:


But still need some time to watch...

----------


## EvolutionZ

hmm.. but the pictures from the link shows such beautiful growth..

----------


## kokon2208

All the pictures above are made in my tanks. My opinion is based on my own expirience. Maybe someone could keep them better. Still not too much info...

----------


## EvolutionZ

thanks, i might give it a try..

----------


## stephan

The plant in aquamagic's advert is a Fissidens probabaly F splachnobryoides and it can be grown submerged given enough CO2. I bought it a couple of years ago. Unfortunately what they are selling now is not F splachnobryoides even though they still show the same photograph. Kokon's moss is not even a Fissidens (which are easy to tell apart from other mosses). I have also received this moss when I asked for more F splachnobryoides recently. Its no good in the aquarium.

best regards

----------


## EvolutionZ

that means its fake? do you know any online sellers selling F splachnobryoides?

----------


## stephan

Why not try Bioplast which is in Singapore? They are THE aquarium moss specialists.

----------


## EvolutionZ

ok thanks.

----------


## EvolutionZ

hey, i found this fissiden but not online store.. iit was grown submersed for months..
was told that its a very slow grower.

----------


## stephan

F splachnobryoides is a very slow grower especially in water. The moss you have looks alot like it and could be the same. Where did you find it?

----------


## EvolutionZ

manage to spot it in colourful aquarium. uncle was kind enough to pluck some from those on his wood and sell it to me.

----------


## EvolutionZ

update.. its been 3 weeks since i tie them to mesh. and yes, took them out and i see some growth.. i placed them back at the tank so i don't really see them at all.. so once in a while take them out and check on them.

can see small specks of leaves from the brown patch.. really small fissiden leaves!

----------


## DarrellAR

What temperature are you using. Do you use CO2? How many watts/gal?

----------


## Fuzzy

Or you could also try Nature Aquarium (NA) in Balestier.

They grew and sold this moss once upon a time:
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...lachnobryoides

----------


## ben loh

Guys, r u talking about Mini Us Fissidens..

----------


## DarrellAR

Yes. Fissidens splachnobryoides

----------


## ben loh

well, i do keep mini us fissidens,i have posted some of the photo on the plant talk ...

----------

